# Spain, too cold in Winter



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in Czech and hate the winters. We came here for a week to look around to see if we would like the Costa del Sol for Jan-April escape from the Prague snow. Arriving a week ago the villa we rented was too cold. 

Luckily the owner told us about floor heating and it is toasty warm now but I have started to think Spain is not right really for the winter months?

The last few days have been lovely but it must be almost as grim as Northern Europe, well the British Isles at least in the coldest months.

Opinions please?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

maxd said:


> I live in Czech and hate the winters. We came here for a week to look around to see if we would like the Costa del Sol for Jan-April escape from the Prague snow. Arriving a week ago the villa we rented was too cold.
> 
> Luckily the owner told us about floor heating and it is toasty warm now but I have started to think Spain is not right really for the winter months?
> 
> ...


Perhaps think about the Caribbean for the winter months?!?! Well, it has been rather cold and damp, tis true, but it's a shorter winter and they reckon we're gonna have a right scorcher of a summer this year


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You think it's cold on the CDS.....you should try up here in the mountains of Granada!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You think it's cold on the CDS.....you should try up here in the mountains of Granada!


Enough to freeze the balls off a brass donkey?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Enough to freeze the balls off a brass donkey?!


His balls went three years ago Tallulah......as for mine, they get a bit shrivelled this time of year.
No skin off my nose though!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> His balls went three years ago Tallulah......as for mine, they get a bit shrivelled this time of year.
> No skin off my nose though!


Well no wonder he's bloody angry with you! Who wouldn't be?!?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well no wonder he's bloody angry with you! Who wouldn't be?!?!


I fought tooth and nail to keep them attached Tallulah! To a man the whole concept of castration is barbaric!

Women however, seem to take a perverse delight in it.

But it got to the point where he could have killed somebody so there was no other option.

Obviously I left the compound when the vet did the surgery.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I fought tooth and nail to keep them attached Tallulah! To a man the whole concept of castration is barbaric!
> 
> Women however, seem to take a perverse delight in it.
> 
> ...



and was the vet a woman? Hmmm ... sense an issue here!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> and was the vet a woman? Hmmm ... sense an issue here!


No...the vets (two of them) were men.

But one of our Brit friends (a woman of course) put the removed parts in a bucket.....then picked one up and waved it in my face. I nearly passed out.

And not content with that, she then put one of them (the one she said was in better condition ) in her FRIDGE! 

Absolutely true! I tell you what....if there's a castration going down.....women come from everywhere like a coven of cackling witches!

Be on your guard guys!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maxd said:


> I live in Czech and hate the winters. We came here for a week to look around to see if we would like the Costa del Sol for Jan-April escape from the Prague snow. Arriving a week ago the villa we rented was too cold.
> 
> Luckily the owner told us about floor heating and it is toasty warm now but I have started to think Spain is not right really for the winter months?
> 
> ...


Spain is very cold in the winter, I´ve scraped ice off my car windscreen on several occasions, it rains and is windy. The houses are not built for the cold weather, tiled floors, no insulation and not much in the way of heating. I dont think my house ever got really warm this winter and the heating isnt cheap. I went back to the UK at christmas just to enjoy carpets and central heating!!! It started to cool down by the end of September and is just starting to warm up now!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Absolutely true! I tell you what....if there's a castration going down.....women come from everywhere like a coven of cackling witches!


.... did someone say castration????? I´ve gott a rusty knife in the shed, I´ll be over LOL 

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Spain is very cold in the winter, I´ve scraped ice off my car windscreen on several occasions, it rains and is windy. The houses are not built for the cold weather, tiled floors, no insulation and not much in the way of heating. I dont think my house ever got really warm this winter and the heating isnt cheap. I went back to the UK at christmas just to enjoy carpets and central heating!!! It started to cool down by the end of September and is just starting to warm up now!
> 
> Jo xx


jo just to update u flying out to view etc in the next few days just looking for a cheap flight now. will keep u informed looking good though we are the favourites to get it with are past history in the same line of work etc
fingers crossed.
shaun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo just to update u flying out to view etc in the next few days just looking for a cheap flight now. will keep u informed looking good though we are the favourites to get it with are past history in the same line of work etc
> fingers crossed.
> shaun


Well the weathers blinding at the moment! Aer Lingus are doing cheap flights out of Gatwick, might be worth a look???

Jo x


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Spain is very cold in the winter, I´ve scraped ice off my car windscreen on several occasions, it rains and is windy. The houses are not built for the cold weather, tiled floors, no insulation and not much in the way of heating. I dont think my house ever got really warm this winter and the heating isnt cheap. I went back to the UK at christmas just to enjoy carpets and central heating!!! It started to cool down by the end of September and is just starting to warm up now!
> 
> Jo xx


Yes, think I would be better off staying in my super insulated house in Prague than coming down to Spain.

As someone mentioned that Caribbean sounds nice but I see their high season is exactly when I want to go. I had a look on some websites and the prices seem pretty crazy.

Love it here now tough. Not too hot, fresh produce, amazing seafood section in the local supermarket and a dirt cheap 5 bed villa for half price.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well the weathers blinding at the moment! Aer Lingus are doing cheap flights out of Gatwick, might be worth a look???
> 
> Jo x


to far jo im east midlands or birmingham at a push.
there taking the micky on quotes as soon as u input fly out and return next day the price go through the roof been quoted as much as £1255 each 
and best yet is £275 for both of us


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> to far jo im east midlands or birmingham at a push.
> there taking the micky on quotes as soon as u input fly out and return next day the price go through the roof been quoted as much as £1255 each
> and best yet is £275 for both of us


Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner

If you do not find it there then a cheaper flight does not exist.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> to far jo im east midlands or birmingham at a push.
> there taking the micky on quotes as soon as u input fly out and return next day the price go through the roof been quoted as much as £1255 each
> and best yet is £275 for both of us


 My OH is paying 25€ Gatwick-malaga return at the moment

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

maxd said:


> Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner
> 
> If you do not find it there then a cheaper flight does not exist.


the cheapest flight each for both of us on there leaving on the 29th of march and returning on the 30th of march is 136.90 each from east midlands airport


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

maxd said:


> Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner
> 
> If you do not find it there then a cheaper flight does not exist.


just got it down to £173.36 leaving on the monday returning on the tuesday thats the best there is still seems expensive though dont u think ?
thanks for the info anyway in will come in use in the future


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

My daughters coming over with Ryanair, £160 return for the two of them


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> My daughters coming over with Ryanair, £160 return for the two of them


thats more than likley about the corect price i have it down to now then ok thanks mate


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> the cheapest flight each for both of us on there leaving on the 29th of march and returning on the 30th of march is 136.90 each from east midlands airport


Wow - you're only coming for a day?!?!?! Business must be good Tee hee!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Wow - you're only coming for a day?!?!?! Business must be good Tee hee!
> 
> Tallulah.x


lol was thinking about brushing the dust off the old raleigh chopper the quotes were being that bad worse quote leaving 29th return 30th 2 adults £1269  now u no why a lot of planes have empty seats there really trying it on with people who need a last min price it seems


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> My daughters coming over with Ryanair, £160 return for the two of them


We use clickair sometimes, it's always worth a look


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> We use clickair sometimes, it's always worth a look


will look now hang on i will post it


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> We use clickair sometimes, it's always worth a look


no they only fly from london we are in the midlands so need either east midlands airport or birmingham. worth a try though thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> no they only fly from london we are in the midlands so need either east midlands airport or birmingham. worth a try though thanks.


Sounds to me like it maybe chreaper to travel down to london and fly from there? The trouble is the nearer it gets to the travel date the more expensive flights get

Jo


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

They are worth remembering though, they are Iberias budget flights.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sounds to me like it maybe chreaper to travel down to london and fly from there? The trouble is the nearer it gets to the travel date the more expensive flights get
> 
> Jo


your not kidding dick turpin wasent this bad !


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You could always drive


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

www.aena.es will show you which airlines fly to Alicante, Murcia and Valencia. Not sure where you are looking to be in the Comunidad Valenciana but that site lists all the flights into those airports.

PAX numbers down 20% to Málaga Feb 2008 - Feb 2009 NOT good 

Some good news Málaga now has Air Berlin to Karlsruhe, Alicante (via Palma!) Stockholm - announced yesterday ....but little help for you!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

maxd said:


> I live in Czech and hate the winters. We came here for a week to look around to see if we would like the Costa del Sol for Jan-April escape from the Prague snow. Arriving a week ago the villa we rented was too cold.
> 
> Luckily the owner told us about floor heating and it is toasty warm now but I have started to think Spain is not right really for the winter months?
> 
> ...


Er its relative come spend a winter here it lasts at least 5 months and January this year our average high was -21 c, so plus 10 c or 6 c etc.. ain't to shabby.

Do agree though on house designs not lending themselves to warmth.


----------

